# SURFACE RT and MODEM : this app can't run on your system



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a brand new (meaning really brand new - nothing installed yet - only went through the initial setup) windows surface rt and have attached my modem to the USB port

I got a message : 'this app can't run on your PC'

anyone a solution ?

thanks - paul


----------



## Rearden (Jan 15, 2013)

Does the modem manufacturer have drivers for Windows 8 RT? RT is the tablet operating system and is not the same thing as the version Windows 8 included with desktop and laptop computers.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

All I can find on the "net" is that the RT uses a WiFi connection. I can not find anything about using a CAT 5 connection or one through a USB cable.


----------



## Rearden (Jan 15, 2013)

The Windows Surface RT tablet runs the Windows 8 RT operating system and has a USB port. I'm not sure what kind of devices work with the USB port, but I would guess some storage devices might. I would think it is unlikely that something like a broadband or wireless broadband modem would work with this device because it is running a tablet operating system.

The important distinction here is that Windows 8 RT is different from Windows 8 (for desktops and laptops). The interfaces are similar, and the name is similar, but the operating system itself is different. When you contact your Internet provider to discuss driver availability, be sure to tell them you're trying to use the modem on a Windows 8 RT Surface tablet.


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks rearden - if the name is the same and the interface is the same but it is something completely different, then maybe somebody is selling empty air around here

a tablet with only wifi (and no possibility for modem) is pretty useless around the world (except in expensive US-coffee and donut franchises) provided one consumes something there and gets the access code

I have also googled some more and I understand it was a money issue (built in modem cost money and i would not make commercial sense to built drivers in 'for free') so the rest of the world is left out in the cold for now with a 'cheap' (?) but useless gadget : wanna read emails, know the news, chat .... and no wifi around ... ???

I hope to still find a solution or the thing goes SCRAP - what a failure that would be - anybody else a way around this ? thanks for your efforts to help me - by the way - and apology for my cynicism - it is a bit mind boggling how critics could be cheerful about a product that could not connect properly to the internet around the globe

anybody help ? - greets and thanks


----------



## Rearden (Jan 15, 2013)

All tablets come in WiFi only versions. The iPad, Nexus, Kindle Fire all come in WiFi only models. Most people have wireless networks in their homes that they use them with.

If you want a model with a built-in wireless broadband model, it will be much more costly (usually around +$100) and require a data plan that costs about $20 a month. I'm not sure if the Microsoft Surface comes in a model that includes a modem, but if it does, you could exchange it for that model. Otherwise, you'll need to purchase a different tablet that includes a wireless modem that works with your preferred carrier (different around the world).


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

True: the other tablets mostly (not 'all') also have no modem built in ... simply because there is no need for it ... The android platform based tablets allow external modems to be attached to their USB ports ...

The new SURFACE PRO apparently allows external modems to be attached... so far for the argument that tablets would not need modem connectivity ...

External modems cost 20 USD or so (yes my friends ... that is the REAL cost of a modem these days - profit included ... and not 100 USD) ... One modem in your pocket can make every PC you meet float on the internet anywhere and anytime ... No need to equip every hardware with such a thing built in ... The reason for this part of the argumentation really escapes me - to be honest ...

By the way : WINDOWS itself calls the tablet a 'PC' - maybe I should take them to court then ... any lawyers in the audience ?

Who wants to use a tablet at home (where you have a real PC) and not 'on the fly in the city'. For me the tablet is essential to be used on the road. Reading emails, news, video calls ... the question then is: do I have the connection or not : NO is the answer (except at home or the coffee shop).

I was not looking for the built in modem ... I was expecting to attach my external modem to the available USB ... 

But as always, there should be a way to solve this ... anyone a suggestion ? thanks ... it should be possible ...


----------



## Rearden (Jan 15, 2013)

I didn't know you could attach a USB wireless broadband modem to an Android tablet. I know the Kindle Fire and Samsung Nexus do not even have USB ports. Maybe some of the premium Motorola and Samsung models do. But I'm surprised to hear the modem manufacturers make drivers for the modems for Android. That's why people who want mobile connectivity choose the models with that functionality built-in. Or they use mobile hotspots. That would be a more universal option.

I use my cell phone for the things you mention like e-mail, news, videos, video calls, etc. If I want internet connectivity on the tablet while I'm away from home, I can tether it to my cell phone.

I believe the Microsoft Surface Pro runs the full desktop version of Windows 8. It's essentially a full fledged computer in tablet form similar to the ones that existed years ago running a tablet version of Wnidows XP.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I believe the Microsoft Surface Pro runs the full desktop version of Windows 8.


Yes.

Another option that some people find convenient is to use a "mobile hotspot" or other router that is compatible with the USB modem. That allows any (usually up to five at a time) Wi-Fi capable devices to have internet access. The downside is that, I think, those things need a source of electricity and are another thing to carry around.


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes. I also discovered the possibility of a MiFi (mobile hotspot) - of which to be honest I didn't even know they existed ... bit cumbersome though ...

Thanks for your enthusiastic input so far.

Still looking for the modem solution though ... connectivity through WIFI is no connectivity at all ... unless you hop through the city from coffee shop to donut place. The device is not cheap ... not building in a modem is one thing .... not allowing external modems to be attached is an expensive absurdity ...

Anyone solution for the MODEM question ?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What kind of Modem do you have now?

You just need to get yourself a WiFi Router and you are in business.


----------



## Rearden (Jan 15, 2013)

Call your provider and ask them for Windows 8 RT drivers for your modem.


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

the issue is that WINDOWS could just have allowed for the modems to be attached - would have been SIMPLE - but they did choose NOT too - the USA computer industry apparently has decided to still pump billions of dollars in WIFI (stone age technology) and sells 20 USD modems for 100 USD to keep that market niche small

then when everyone has WIFI, they will upgrade to broadband - for your info: the rest of the world IS already broadband and modems here (Asia) cost 20-25 USD (retail price)

anyway, the practical way out - so I did learn this morning in the techno shopping mall - is a MIFI or modem/wife router - I do connect via the modem and then the modem is some kind of hot spot to which up to 5 WIFI applications can be attached - cost : 25 -35 USD for 3G / 4G(price of a simple modem - taiwan gear / chinese somewhat cheaper) - downside: battery life max 4 hours

as the providers are concerned - here they only give access to the internet - period - no hardware / software service or whatever - we do not have the market disturbing packaging / bundling / lock ups and lock outs that characterize US market - everybody delivers his thing at competitive price and that's it

so still looking for a way to attach my modem directly to the machine - anybody a suggestion ? - thanks rearden for following this talk


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

The issue here is that its Windows RT and not Windows 8. Windows RT runs with a different kernel and runs on different hard ware. It runs on the same ARM based processors found in cell phones and other small tablets. It's not x86 compatible so your normal Windows drivers and desktop programs will not run on it. Your modems software and drivers are not compatible with Windows RT. Windows RT looks like Windows 8 but its not Windows 8. As mentioned the Surface Pro runs Windows 8 and will run all your regular Windows programs and hardware. I dare say quit a few people bought an RT and didn't realize that its not x86 compatible.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

pwouters,

You did NOT answer my question above. There are several type of modems and it would help if we knew what you are using.
Is it a "dial up" phone modem? what make and model?

Is it a "DSL" phone modem? What is the make and model?

Is it a "Cable" modem used with a TV provider? What is make and model?


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

Like DaveA says, we need to know the make and model of modem to see if its manufacturer supplies Windows RT drivers for it. It seems to me that WIFI is the way to go in this case. Why have a portable device and then tether it to your modem. If your modem has an Ethernet port I'd consider getting a wireless router, or better still upgrade to a wireless capable modem.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that pwouters has not told us the brand and model (or the carrier), but the kind is most certainly a wireless mobile.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

He may also be coming to grips with the fact that the Surface RT isn't your normal Windows PC. Maybe he is trying to return it?
Years ago when cable modem first appeared a lot of them used a USB network connection. My first ISP supplied cable modem had an Ethernet port and a USB port for connection to the PC. We'll just have to wait and see if he posts back.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

The OP has a lot of misconceptions of what tablets are as well as the penetration of technologies in the developing world.

_"the USA computer industry apparently has decided to still pump billions of dollars in WIFI (stone age technology) and sells 20 USD modems for 100 USD to keep that market niche small"_

What?


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

1. WINDOWS itself confirms in the software of the running SURFACE RT that it is a 'PC' and not that is is a tablet with limited functionality only
2. To make something 'look' like WINDOWS 8 whilst it is not WINDOWS 8 and then giving it the same name ('WINDOWS 8') is again creating confusing, maybe even deceit or any other legal qualification
3. running the microsoft office (normally only on PC) only enhances the suggestion of full functionality
4. the SURFACE PRO then apparently is a completely different machine (processor), but it has the same SURFACE name

it is 'organized confusion' - end of discussion

simply naming the operating system different, not announcing it as a PC and giving the machine a different name would have been sufficient to alarm / infom innocent consumers -the confusion is deliberate and deceiving

2. wifi only being 'local' most of the world that I know has installed it in coffee shops, donut places and offices only - all secured - all is modem traffic - lots of tablets have SIM card slots and subscriptions are cheap (10 upto 20 USD per month - depending)

3. external modem cost retail 25 USD or so (wholesale 2-5 USD) - when you ask people if they want to pay 100 USD for a built in modem ... of course they say NO ... whilst cell phone connectivity is cheap, and accessible any time ... anywhere ... but of course it makes more business sense selling outdated WIFI to an ignorant market ... that is not needed since the telephone connections are there, cheap and for the grabs ... is everybody blind ... or what ...

greetings - will keep you updated on the modem thing ... if you have solution, please let me know


----------



## Rearden (Jan 15, 2013)

If you want to use your wireless broadband modem with your Windows 8 RT tablet, you will need to get drivers for Windows 8 RT from your modem manufacturer.


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

drivers ? no idea about that really - they said it would be like a portable, private HOT SPOT that could link up to 5 WIFI appliances

would be logging on just same as in the coffee shop - no need for drivers between the portable hot spot and the SURFACE 

but the battery only lasts 4 hours (all models) - and it is cumbersome to carry around - so still looking for a way to attach the regular external modem directly to the PC (dixit windows) - COFFEE SHOP tablet (reality)

so still looking for the external modem solution before making a 25 USD 'investment' in a portable modem-linked WIFI hot spot

anyone suggestions ? thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You have been given all the answers you are going to find.

You will NEVER find a method of connecting any modem by USB to a Surface RT device. It was not designed to be done.

Go to http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-with-windows-rt/specifications
and read the spec's. You will see that it has WiFi and Bluetooth only.



> Wireless
> 
> Wi-Fi (802.11a/b/g/n)
> Bluetooth 4.0 technology


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

some replies - I am not a technician and just an uneducated user, so I depend on the info as given by the supplier of the hardware and as is visible on the hardware itself

having GOOGLE'd I have understood that so far no modem can be attached and that the list of compatible modems in the apps shop is simply emtpy - I therefor wonder the questions about the modem brand and model since it is not relevant and besides the point (being that so far NO modem can be attached anyway) - would I make a mistake and would there be lots of drivers available: kindly inform

since the question for my carrier keeps popping up - where I live there are no carriers as VERIZON and such that bundle packages with connectivity lock ins / lock outs and / or hardware appliances with same (cell phones, computers, tablets ...), resell my internet history and so forth and therefor have to deliver the specific drivers for their specific locked / market disruptive combinations (downside: also no 'service' from that side)

one just buys an appliance (phone, computer, tablet) and chooses a connection provider (phone, internet or both) - cost modem about 20 USD retail and internet connection average 10 USD per month (again: no such thing as VERIZON or other carriers ...) - might sound dark ages-like: but this is how it is in most of the world

by the way: I am a European living and working in Near and Middle East, SE Asia and ASEAN in a world that is both 'developed' and 'in development' (and mind you - often 'in development' means further ahead than developed - be careful with labeling)

WINDOWS announces its 'tablet' as a PC (literally !!) and not as a dressed up make-belief - just open the thing and read for yourself - with a PC operating system on it (it simply says WINDOWS 8 and not WINDOWS 8 look-alike only), with a PC micro soft office bundle on it and with a USB port that however only has limited functionality - if somebody has to come to grips with reality and honesty and stop misleading it is WINDOWS as far as I am concerned - I did not label it PC: THEY did

now anyway - I am not here to make the process of WINDOWS practices - this leads to nowhere and does not solve my problem NOW - just want to attach my external modem to that coffee shop tablet as it further seems to offer what I am looking for

not looking for trade in, damages or other kinds of head aches - also not a VERIZON or other driver - no hanky panky - just a regular standard driver OR a setting

anybody an idea ?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

If you tell us what you are trying to connect your surface RT to, then we might be able to offer sensible suggestions

Surface RT connects directly to ANY home or business wireless router or modem, using its inbuilt wireless. It isn't just for coffee shops etc.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

Yes please tell us what you use to get Internet? Is it a Cable Modem, DSL modem, etc.The make and model number of the device will tell us what connection options it has. If it has an Ethernet port you may be able to connect that to a wireless router or some other device that will give you a WIFI connection. The Surface RT will not need any drivers to use WIFI, its already there and ready to go.


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks dave - your message was not in my screen when I screen when I did type the last response 

so it is an object that not visually or by name differentiates from the 'real thing' (PC with windows 8 - both statements dixit windows when you open the tablet - LITERALLY !!) whilst being a fake AND with a USB port that will refuse external USB modems - am I the only one who finds this misleading ?

I am happy that the tablet (or was it PC ?) can attach to any WIFI at home, in the office or at any hotspot 'on the road' - but in most parts of the world where I move (see above) that practically limits the use (outside of office and home) to the coffee shops (inclusive of 1 consumption for 1 hour of internet access) - whilst with a modem we would have continuous access at extremely low cost and is one of the most common PC extensions around here

on the other side: when the tech specs do not mention the MODEM as built in and active (such as bluetooth etc), it does not mean that it would be impossible or not designed to attach an external modem - it simply means that it is sold without built in modem - to my understanding

what you suggest is that neither windows nor carriers (not applicable in my case), nor the modem manufacturers ever will furnish a driver, because it will not work anyway - so far the PC and WINDOWS 8 claims then ...

thanks DVK01 - the answer is ANY external USB modem at all that has a free SIM card slot and is available on the international markets and not hampered with by US 'carriers' - I do hope that clarifies enough (sorry but I am not a technician)

thanks all for your active support - I really appreciate


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

It sounds like you were looking for a device with 3G capabilities.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

If you can, maybe you should just return it and complain to those that sold it to you, that its not what you thought you were buying. Aside from your current Internet connection problem, you may run into difficulty connecting other devices like printers or all in ones. If they don't have a Windows RT driver they may not work. Any other Windows Desktop software you currently have and run on any other Windows PC's you own will not run on Windows RT either. You're pretty well limited to running Apps from the App store. If you've only had your Surface RT a short while you may want to reconsider your purchase and save your self from any further aggravation.


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks alphanumeric - the modem I use is a standard USB modem with an interchangeable SIM card (traveling around some parts of the world, I activate local sim cards for internet use and I have internet on the go for around 10-25 USD per month (depending on the offer)

I put the sim card in the external modem, prop that in the USB slot and off we go: everywhere and all the time internet access - 'free' wifi is (outside of the USA) basically limited to hamburger, coffee, donut shops - it requires constant consumption of donuts and coffee if you want to do something

the MIFI option was suggested to me at the techno shop - I could just plug the USB modem in it and be ready, but it only has a 4 hour battery - and is cumbersome to carry around


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

the scary thing about all this becomes the fact

that windows sells a machine that says it is a PC (literally)
that says that it runs full WINDOWS 8 (I nowhere see that it is a toy version only)

and that nobody seems to mind about that - windows should change the windows 8 logo (severly restricted version only - look alike only) and stop claiming it is a pc (I keep repeating that the exact word PC shows when you open the thing) - it is that simple

still looking for a solution though - difficult to imagine BILL wants to fool people this way


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

A "PC" can be many things. The Surface just wasn't right for _you_.

You didn't research your purchase thoroughly.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

OK, now we know what the problem is, but at this time there isn't a standard easy fix
http://microsoft-news.com/the-desperate-microsoft-surface-3g-dongle-situation/

very few if any 3g modems come ready to play in Surface. They are all designed for "normal windows" not RT

Several manufacturers are bringing them out, but it is the typical chicken & egg situation. The manufacturers won't make the devices, until enough surfaces are sold but users won't buy surface until external devices are available.

Yes, most people agree that the sales blurb for surface RT was/is flawed and it should be a lot clearer that it is RT ( basically low spec tablet) not full version of W8, which is coming in Surface Pro this year.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

pwouters said:


> the scary thing about all this becomes the fact
> 
> that windows sells a machine that says it is a PC (literally)
> that says that it runs full WINDOWS 8 (I nowhere see that it is a toy version only)
> ...


The Surface Pro runs the full Windows 8, the Surface RT doesn't. I personally have never ever seen the Windows RT advertised as running full Windows 8. There is a big difference between a Surface RT and a Surface Pro. PC stands for personal computer, the Surface RT is a personal computer. It has a CPU, RAM, hard drive and video card just like a laptop or desktop or tablet does. IMHO they are all personal computers. Also, it comes with office preinstalled because you can't install the regular off the shelf version of Microsoft Office. Microsoft had to recode office to run on Windows RT. For all intents and purposes its a completely new Tablet OS.

Now that I know what you are trying to use for your internet access I can tell you it won't work until you can find Windows RT compatible drivers and software for it. It's not really Microsoft's fault you know, its up to the manufacturer of the *external* device to provide compatible drivers.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

alphanumeric said:


> It's not really Microsoft's fault you know, its up to the manufacturer of the device to provide compatible drivers.


Microsoft _is_ the manufacturer.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

prunejuice said:


> Microsoft _is_ the manufacturer.


I'm talking about the USB modem, the external device. It's not up to Microsoft to develop the drivers for external devices like that. Keyboards and mice are one thing, but custom peripherals are a totally different matter. The "this app is not compatible" error message is because Metro/RT cannot run the x86 setup program used to install the modem software and drivers. It's an RT device so buyer beware.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Any half-decent hardware manufacturer would have their drivers signed by Microsoft...whick Microsoft would be reluctant to do...because they want to push a 3G model as an "upgrade".

iPads have Wifi and Wifi+3G versions...so do many Android devices.

The Surface is an overpriced, underwhelming joke.


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

I understand from all this that I bought a low spec tablet, thinking it was high tech windows 8 'future' quality hard and software item and that this was a mistake - a big mistake

I understand that I will have to wait for drivers (if ever the dressed up volkswagen sold for the price of a rolls royce becomes a success - what doubtful is as I understand now) to show up in the apps shop (what then again is not excluded)

and that till then a portable hot spot (20-25 USD) with feed from a USB modem will have to do

thanks you guys - I really appreciate the way you did help me here - if any of you nevertheless still would have a solution - please share

paul


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

prunejuice said:


> Any half-decent hardware manufacturer would have their drivers signed by Microsoft...whick Microsoft would be reluctant to do...because they want to push a 3G model as an "upgrade".
> 
> iPads have Wifi and Wifi+3G versions...so do many Android devices.
> 
> The Surface is an overpriced, underwhelming joke.


One of the problems is Windows RT was only just released and there was no preview releases like 8 or 8 Pro. There hasn't been a whole lot of time for manufacturers to develop drivers and software for it. They may in time, if they think it might be a success. But if they don't, they may not want to spend the money. A Windows RT device is not something I personally would ever buy.

I agree, the Surface *RT* is to say the least underwhelming. The Surface Pro may perform better though and be compatible with your traditional Windows software. IMHO the Surface Pro is too overpriced for a device with only a 10" screen. I can think of a lot of other devices I could buy, like a full sized laptop, for that kind of money.


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

The impact of all this starts dawning : one cannot install any new programs at all ... unless windows gives permission and allows you to buy it in their store at the price they want for it ... it is a rather desperate move ... testing the waters ...

This is a different business model : bye bye windows (that model was based on free joining) or bye bye RT ... free competition has gone ... the dream is breaking up ...

The thing is even more scary since I cannot make any reasonable move on the machine without having an account that is asking for my email, cell phone, gender, place ... that will track all my moves ... and that they and third parties might use ...

If the police asks me for these things ... I just kick them out ... unless they have a legal basis for intervening in my private life ... but when big business is asking it, I am supposed to happily surrender ... and they even say 'for my own protection' ... hehehehehe

No idea about you guys ... but I think something wrong ... this is the max squeeze for greed and growth ... no more stop higher beyond this, except crash .... brace yourselves ... open your eyes

if any idea about the external USB modem shows up, I will let you know


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that you do not understand the inroads to computer sales that Apple's iPad and other tablets are making. The Surface RT with Windows RT is Microsoft's attempt to compete with the iPad and similar (Android) tablets. Like it or not (it's not for me) it is a reasonable attempt. Control the hardware (as Apple does), filter the software for it (as Apple does), and add a special version of Office and some features that the iPad lacks (e.g., USB port). 

Another advantage is that Apps developed for the Windows Store will also run in Windows 8--on desktops, laptops, netbooks, and netbook/tablet hybrids.

Microsoft also offers the Surface Pro, which runs Windows 8 Pro. This is the computer that you probably would prefer. But if you think that the Surface RT is overpriced as an iPad competitor wait until you see the price for Surface Pro.  I expect that OEMs will (or maybe already do) offer very similar devices for $100 - $200 USD less.


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

yes - I know the model - it is optimum greed, ring-fencing, competition distortion and violation of privacy

and of course prices will rise - strange that such things are lawful

if I do not find a solution for the modem, I will probably just switch operating system - tired of crashes, paying for patches, intermediary upgrades, medium quality software (anyone dare to say it is 'the best' ??), the so-called intellectual property fights (that go about expensive lawyers and market distortion) and now the new pony tricks

maybe because I am European, I prefer respect, freedom of competition, privacy ('for my own protection')

thanks terrynet - really - I do understand the 'business model' very well and I am happy you agree

where is Ralph Nader now ? or the new generation of American Dream fighters (if any) - this is SO SORRY that you let all of this happen

still looking for my modem solution though .. hugs and greets


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

How do you expect to switch the OS on this Winows Surface RT machine?

Do you know where you can get a different OS to replace RT?


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks dave : garbage - where it belongs (both hardware and software)
*that was a nice suggestion by the way : simply replace the OS on the RT - anybody a suggestion ?*
sometimes it is better to take the hit and look to the future, rather than stay stuck in a bad past

I am of course still looking for the modem solution
although the ring-fencing is obnoxious and disgusting
I will just make a fake identity - they will get what they ask for


----------



## Rearden (Jan 15, 2013)

I suggest you return the device for a refund. It sounds like it doesn't meet your needs. 

I'm curious as to which wireless broadband modem you have that works with Android. I'd be interested in learning more about that.

Otherwise, you might want to look into Linux, avoiding Windows and Mac, but you'll want to make sure you can get Linux drivers for your modem first.


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

the machine would do perfect what I want - provided I can attach a USB modem
I am not into installing apps, games, new software or whatever - just want a small and handy office for on the road - email / surfing / presentations / word
and the violation of my privacy I will circumvent with a fake identity

we must have a difference in business culture, since nobody appears to question the business practices that are going to ruin the market - freedom to greedy entrepreneurs whose goal it is to close the free market - strange for me - but I will no longer insist here  - just find a way out

would it be possible to just simply clean all out (format) and install a new OS ?
did they not protect that ?
any idea about the options for OS ?

I learn lots from your feedback - thanks

by the way - overhere for instance SAMSUNG has tablets with built in SIM card (modem and phone) - just asked in the shopping mall last weekend - cost USD 500 - and market is fighting for it - when I asked about it, the sales looked a bit wondering why this would be a problem


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

pwouters said:


> The impact of all this starts dawning : one cannot install any new programs at all ... unless windows gives permission and allows you to buy it in their store at the price they want for it ... it is a rather desperate move ... testing the waters ...
> 
> This is a different business model : bye bye windows (that model was based on free joining) or bye bye RT ... free competition has gone ... the dream is breaking up ...
> 
> ...


I don't know about Window RT but in Windows 8 you can log in with a Local User Account instead of using the Live ID log in.
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/4842-local-account-switch-windows-8-a.html


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

pwouters said:


> the machine would do perfect what I want - provided I can attach a USB modem
> I am not into installing apps, games, new software or whatever - just want a small and handy office for on the road - email / surfing / presentations / word
> and the violation of my privacy I will circumvent with a fake identity
> 
> ...


First off that tablet runs on a Quad-core NVIDIA Tegra 3 processor. You won't be able to replace Windows RT with any traditional Windows OS. So that leaves Linux or maybe Android. Then you have to find drivers for all your internal hardware. Before doing any of that I would create your Windows RT recovery media, You'll want a way to put Windows RT back on it if your OS swap doesn't work out and or you decide to return it or maybe sell it. My advice is to just return it now and move on.


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

will just buy a portable wifi hotspot for my usb modem 
an additional battery (cost here 10 USD) will keep me 8 hours operational - should be sufficient when I move around
maybe one day the modem driver will be available

thanks you all for your active support - really thanks - I never expect this kind of attention and help - so hugs hugs hugs


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I haven't done any research, so don't know if any mobile wireless USB modem will work with Surface RT. If any will work then I'm sure the solution is to get an RT driver from the modem manufacturer (or the wireless company, but you've already told us you have no dedicated carrier). Have you checked on the modem manufacturer's web site?

According to this early January blurb no one has yet been able to boot another OS on the Surface RT.


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks terrynet - will keep you informed on the mobile wireless modem hotspot
will go to the techno mall again later this week

thanks for that article - it saves lots of head aches


----------



## pwouters (Feb 21, 2013)

Here the update - sitting under a banana tree as we speak - middle of nowhere Indonesia - with this TP-LINK model TL-MR3040 portable wireless N router (3G) - costing 35 USD here - 5 USD for one month internet

can run on the battery inside (4 hours) - regular current or attached to the windows surface rt through usb port
can attach up to 5 devices - password protected
works seamless

easy setup - fast connection - will let know if problems would arise


----------

